# How much does it cost to make 5-6gal of pee?



## abefroman (Dec 1, 2010)

How much does it cost to make 5-6gal of pee? Does anyone know the cost per 750ml bottle this comes out to be?

Just for the ingredients, assuming you have all the equipment already.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 1, 2010)

Water out of the faucet, a few bottles of lemon juice, and sugar...

I could try to figure it out, but its so cheap - why bother?


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2010)

Let's say $9 for lemon juice, $5 for sugar, $1 for yeast. Add another $1 to cover nutrient and energizer.

That makes $16 for a 5g/25 bottle batch, or $.64/bottle. Add 25 x $.14 for corks and you have $.78 per bottle.

Give or take a few pennies here or there.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 1, 2010)

BobF said:


> Let's say $9 for lemon juice, $5 for sugar, $1 for yeast. Add another $1 to cover nutrient and energizer.
> 
> That makes $16 for a 5g/25 bottle batch, or $.64/bottle. Add 25 x $.14 for corks and you have $.78 per bottle.
> 
> Give or take a few pennies here or there.



So lets say $11 for Juice and $6 for sugar for a 6gal batch, the yeast is free because its from the yeast slurry.

Would make it $17 for 30 bottle, or 0.56 + 0.14 for the cork, or $0.70


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2010)

abefroman said:


> So lets say $11 for Juice and $6 for sugar for a 6gal batch, the yeast is free because its from the yeast slurry.
> 
> Would make it $17 for 30 bottle, or 0.56 + 0.14 for the cork, or $0.70


 
OK, let's do!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 1, 2010)

I pay $5.70 for lemon juice, $3.65 for sugar, yeast slurry is free, cleaning chemicals and nutrient + energizer + Sparkolloid comes to about $1. Lets throw in 15 cents for the water. I bottle mine in beer bottles and cap them (caps are a penny each); that adds 54 cents for a batch. So my 5 gallons comes out to $11.04. It comes out to 21 cents per beer bottle. (Just for comparison, it comes out to 45 cents per 750ml wine bottle.)


----------



## Arne (Dec 2, 2010)

lol, it ain't the cost, its the waitin for it to be done. Get er done, belt down a couple or few bottles and the cost will probably vary. Arne.


----------

